# my new song



## nicecomposer (Aug 9, 2012)

This is a work in progress. I want to know if it's too crappy right now.


__
https://soundcloud.com/bleurgen%2Fthe-fall-of-the-giant-ground

Honesty is appreciated


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I liked it. You have a sound base on which to extend and develop it, if that is your intention of course.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Excellent! Definitely continue working on it. It sounds like it's very much inspired by certain film/TV scores. Also, it's not a song, there's no singing in it, call it a piece instead (I know this might seem a little nitpicky, but calling a piece a song is like calling a semi-truck a car, calling a bottle a glass, calling a textbook a story etc.).


----------



## nicecomposer (Aug 9, 2012)

I remember one of my teachers at school telling me this, about songs and pieces. I don't totally agree though, because any piece can be sung (or at least an attempt can be made), and any vocal part of a song can be adapted to non-voice instruments (but without lyrics, if there were any). Does a song stop being a song when the vocal part is replaced by a clarinet? 

I think the word song is good enough for music with or without vocals.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

nicecomposer said:


> I remember one of my teachers at school telling me this, about songs and pieces. I don't totally agree though, because any piece can be sung (or at least an attempt can be made), and any vocal part of a song can be adapted to non-voice instruments (but without lyrics, if there were any). Does a song stop being a song when the vocal part is replaced by a clarinet?
> 
> I think the word song is good enough for music with or without vocals.


A truck can technically solely carry passengers, a textbook can technically tell a story .


----------

